# How to UNROOT Bionic?



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

I rooted my co-workers Bionic for her, and now she wants it unrooted.

I've tried unrooting with Pete's Tools 1.07, did not work. Could not gain superuser access.

I originally rooted using tehroot. Anybody have any methods I could use?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Uninstall the su app and tell her its uprooted? Lol


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rsd lite the fast boot fxz 902 file

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

bygslym69 said:


> Rsd lite the fast boot fxz 902 file
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks so much. I will do some research on it. I have Droid X and have SBFed numerous times using both RSD and Linux, so hopefully I can figure this out.


----------



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, more trouble: I can't download the FXZ file from here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/

Anyone have it? And does it matter which version of Android the phone is on? Or should I be able to FXZ regardless?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the 902 fxz: http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/moto/VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip
Use this guide: http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/480176-how-flash-5-5-893-5-9-902-rsdlite.html
Use Timmy10shoes edited files to prevent her sd card and data from being wiped.


----------

